# Special Warfare Operator 1st Class Caleb A. Nelson, KIA 10/3/11



## Laxmom723 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Rest in peace....*


*Norfolk-based SEAL killed in Afghanistan, Navy reports*

_By Maggie Fazeli Fard_

Military officials say a Virginia-based Navy SEAL was killed over the weekend while on patrol in Afghanistan.
According to the Associated Press, Special Warfare Operator 1st Class Caleb A. Nelson, originally from Omaha, Neb., was killed Saturday when his vehicle hit an improvised explosive device. Nelson, 26, was on combat patrol in Zabul province at the time.
Nelson, a member of a Norfolk-based Naval Special Warfare unit since December of 2006, was deployed to Iraq in 2009 and to Afghanistan in March.
Nelson had received the Bronze Star with Valor, the Purple Heart, and the Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medal.


----------



## Dame (Oct 7, 2011)

Rest in peace, SEAL.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 7, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Oct 7, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 7, 2011)

Rest in Peace.    Prayers out to your family and Brothers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace SEAL.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 8, 2011)

Rest In Peace, SEAL.  Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 19, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------

